
Unraveling the mysteries of megadrought - digital55
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/PT.3.3997
======
michaelbuckbee
I wonder how much of a mess we've created by simply calling it "drought" in
the first place. From the article is seems equally likely that the last
several hundred years was just a period of abnormally large rainfall in the
western US and the true average is much less than we have planned for.

~~~
mc32
On an unrelated note, imagine if we could conttol the weather to some general
degree: Too much rain for some people, too little for others and then of
course, neithet might follow historical petterns meaning native flora would be
altered by the needs being met for agricultural species...

~~~
User23
We can and do. California already has many active cloud seeding projects.

